# Fish Identification help



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

A friend of mine caught this at the coast guard station on NAS, we thought it was a juvie barracuda. I didn't think they came up into the bays, and especially not this time of year. The yellow stripe down the side makes me have doubts about the ID, I can't find any similar pictures online of juvie cudas with that same stripe.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

No pic


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Stealth Grouper


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

I thought it was a forum fish, but I could be wrong. I see them around my desk and iPhone


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

bahahahah I'm an idiot!


----------



## Friedandtartared (Dec 21, 2010)

A grub tail biteroffer. Also know as a lizardfish.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I have to disagree sir. Lizard fish below


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks like a cuda, except the yellow stripe.


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

After seeing the later post calling it a Southern Sennet, I have to agree. They are in the 'cuda family, have a yellow stripe, and only get about 2 ft long. Good call, TheonlyMariner.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Yellow strip cuda, lots of info about them moving this way
http://www.fishbase.org/summary/speciessummary.php?id=16905


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I think that would be it, thanks ycanti. I can't find any information about the distribution of this species in this area though, seems to be a mediterranian species. But that is certainly what it is.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Cool pic. Never saw one around here with a yellow stripe. I've seen a bunch of juvies from Sherman Cove to Ft. McRae.


----------



## TheonlyMariner (Feb 10, 2008)

Could be whats called a Southern Sennet, my .02


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I am torn on this ID, i'm still thinking yellowstripe barracudda because of that stripe. The southern sennet, that i can tell, doesn't have that stripe. Although i do like that the SS is found in the gulf. I don't know. Stumped


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Perry, send Corypheana a PM, she'll tell you.


----------

